# KCBS



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I finally got my KCSB official membership packet it the mail yesterday. I am pretty excited it came with an official membership card, a window sticker, a certificate suitable for framing and my first issue of the Bull sheet….Pretty cool. The only thing missing was a secret BBQ decoder ring,.....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 8, 2006)

Post a picture of the window sticker :razz:  Is it one of those with the sticky stuff on the face and you stick it on the inside (protecting it from the elements) so those outside can see it  or the bumpsticker variety?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Post a picture of the window sticker :razz:  Is it one of those with the sticky stuff on the face and you stick it on the inside (protecting it from the elements) so those outside can see it  or the bumpsticker variety?


It's one of the bumbersticker varitey #-o


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your membership....welcome to the club  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2006)

I love my Bull sheet every month.  Look forward to reading it every time.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 8, 2006)

The Bullsheet is interesting But I enjoy National BBQ News more


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 9, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well I finally got my KCSB official membership packet it the mail yesterday. I am pretty excited it came with an official membership card, a window sticker, a certificate suitable for framing and my first issue of the Bull sheet….Pretty cool. The only thing missing was a secret BBQ decoder ring,.....


You don't get your ring until you become a CBJ  :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 9, 2006)

Not really sure if a KCBS membership is really doing anything.  The website blows.  I like to support worthwhile organizations but I can't see the value here yet after 1 year.  I'll listen to anyone who can intelligently enlighten me. I'm waiting for them to have "members only comps".  You would think they would be more active at the contests trying to get new memberships. Food for thought.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 9, 2006)

Also, NO VENDING in the same area as your competing in! Ya want to vend? Have it separate!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah...What he said!!!!! :horse:  :horse:  :horse:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 9, 2006)

I think all gas fired smoker's along with electrical gadgets should be banned also! It will never happen I know!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 9, 2006)

It's going to come to that at some point.  I predict there will be contests in the future where "no electronics" are the rule.  Just like in drag racing.  Many tracks have box and no box classes.  Most probably have no idea what I'm talking about but those that do will certainly see the similarities.  Part of the challenge of bbq is being able to maintain a fire at a consistant temp over a certain period of time.  With the advent of people now "boiling" the meat in 4-5 hours, there's no need for lengthy cooks except for those that would desire to cook the more traditional way...long.  It would be sort of like having an adjustable counter weight in a bowling ball that senses, electronically, how the ball releases off your hand and the variation of the intended path being monitored and the counter weights moving to correct the throw so it goes along the path you intended.   I know there are arguments for both but I think the playing field needs to be leveled and everyone.  Next they'll be hooking up briskets to IV's and juicing them based on some sensor they put in the meat to monitor moistness.  That's my story and I'm stickin to it. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Next they'll be hooking up briskets to IV's and juicing them based on some sensor they put in the meat to monitor moistness.


I wouldn't doubt that, but, I think the electronics part are here to stay. Just my $.000002...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 9, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> It's going to come to that at some point.  I predict there will be contests in the future where "no electronics" are the rule.  Just like in drag racing.  Many tracks have box and no box classes.  Most probably have no idea what I'm talking about but those that do will certainly see the similarities.  Part of the challenge of bbq is being able to maintain a fire at a consistant temp over a certain period of time.  With the advent of people now "boiling" the meat in 4-5 hours, there's no need for lengthy cooks except for those that would desire to cook the more traditional way...long.  It would be sort of like having an adjustable counter weight in a bowling ball that senses, electronically, how the ball releases off your hand and the variation of the intended path being monitored and the counter weights moving to correct the throw so it goes along the path you intended.   I know there are arguments for both but I think the playing field needs to be leveled and everyone.  Next they'll be hooking up briskets to IV's and juicing them based on some sensor they put in the meat to monitor moistness.  That's my story and I'm stickin to it. :!:



How about 20 minute grilled chicken.  Should they outlaw that too? :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 9, 2006)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Having had the chance to sit in and watch a comp,(and drink all of Bruce's beer)!
I hope i'm not out of line to say, when the judges walked up to the booth the guy's were cooking in, I felt alot of tension amongst the ranks  

Excuse my ramblings but that was different, not what I expected, i'm just trying to understand how everything at a comp works.
If this post is wrong chime up pro's and let me know 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

Tension is a part of competition.  Not sure what you are exactly referring to, but when me, Rev,  Finney and Larry cooked together, there were punches thrown.   Larry is now in a wheelchair and Rev lost an eye. Thanks goodness we got a first place in Anything Butt, otherwise
the local hogs were gonna eat good.  But when the comp ended, we got
back to being people who still talk to each other from month to month.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tension is a part of competition.  Not sure what you are exactly referring to, but when me, Rev,  Finney and Larry cooked together, there were punches thrown.   Larry is now in a wheelchair and Rev lost an eye. Thanks goodness we got a first place in Anything Butt, otherwise
> the local hogs were gonna eat good.  But when the comp ended, we got
> back to being people who still talk to each other from month to month.


Man.....and I was thinking about coming down for SOTB! 
If I do , i'll have to take out a new insurance policy #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have to buy a helmet  :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  \/  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the rules dude


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ack: Did you read the Cabels post? Never mind..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

don't worry, Rempe won't be there.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> don't worry, Rempe won't be there.


He never goes anywhere


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 9, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":2033bw2k]It's going to come to that at some point.  I predict there will be contests in the future where "no electronics" are the rule.  Just like in drag racing.  Many tracks have box and no box classes.  Most probably have no idea what I'm talking about but those that do will certainly see the similarities.  Part of the challenge of bbq is being able to maintain a fire at a consistant temp over a certain period of time.  With the advent of people now "boiling" the meat in 4-5 hours, there's no need for lengthy cooks except for those that would desire to cook the more traditional way...long.  It would be sort of like having an adjustable counter weight in a bowling ball that senses, electronically, how the ball releases off your hand and the variation of the intended path being monitored and the counter weights moving to correct the throw so it goes along the path you intended.   I know there are arguments for both but I think the playing field needs to be leveled and everyone.  Next they'll be hooking up briskets to IV's and juicing them based on some sensor they put in the meat to monitor moistness.  That's my story and I'm stickin to it. :!:



How about 20 minute grilled chicken.  Should they outlaw that too? :grin:[/quote:2033bw2k]

First off, where did I say anything about outlawing anything?  I only said there was going to be a division coming between traditional drafters and modern electronic guys and someone was going to conduct contests in the future that way.  Only a prediction though.

Secondly, since you went there in your own way, we're gonna go there .  There was a hell of a lot more put into my high placement in chicken than 20 minutes on a grill.  But you keep sleeping while I'm working.  Anyone can ask Bruce or Woodman how meticulous I was prepping that chicken.  I was so anal I was beginning to piss myself off.  Anyways, I've worked my ass off since April cooking over 250 f'in thighs to get to this point, well, actually higher, and no one is going to get away with demeaning or attempting to discount(and I know you are) my efforts and, most importantly, my results.  I knew exactly what was going to happen, what I was looking for, and how to get there.  Know why?  It's called learning and knowing your equipment and processes.  Everything I use, with one exception, is my creation.  My rubs, my sauce, my combinations.  ALL MINE, and you know that, so excuse me if I seem a little defensive or pissed.  Can you say the same?  What difference does it make to you if I cook chicken at 250 degrees, 350 degrees, or 800 degrees?  Must mean something or you wouldn't have brought it up.  If I don't like smoke in my chicken I won't put smoke in my chicken.  If I want to cook chicken on a toilet at 2000 degrees with a tank full of coals I can.  If people want to cook like Ron Popeils "set it and forget it" that's their perogative. God bless 'em.  Anyways, I'm done with this.  To each, his own  Congrats =D> on your 6th place in chicken and 14th overall.  I'm genuinely happy for you.  Good health to you and see you in NY in September.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 10, 2006)

Bubba, sorry you got so defensive but my only point that I was making is one of consistency.  If you are going to bash people for making 4 hour briskets and five hour butts, then why don't you see a problem with 20 minute chicken?  What's th difference? If you are going to bash people for injecting, isn't that a little hypocritical.  Didn't you inject?  Personally, I don't care what other people do as long as it falls within the rules. I injected and I don't have any problem with it.  It all has to be blind judged in the end.  Who knows maybe I'll bring my grill with me to Oinktoberfest too.  Actually I thought you're idea for a guru type of injector was pretty good and is probably ready for market.  LOL!  

I just think this whole traditional BBQ argument is getting a little old and my post in no way was meant to attack your chicken or results. Sorry you saw the need to get personal.  I think you read my post the wrong way.  The smiley face at the end of my post should have been an indicator. Congrats again to you and the team.  I was honestly happy to see you guys do was well as you did.  Good luck to you all at Oinktoberfest. 

Dallas


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2006)

How long would it take to grill a pork butt???   Hmmmm....

I think for injecting in the future I am staying away from Fab products.  It gave the meat a dry appearance and I think that's where we got banged.  Nothing wrong with injecting.  I think on brisket it is a waste of time. Good rub and a nice fat cap are all you need and cooking it to the optimum temp for that particular brisket is the key.  Every brisket is different as are all the meats.  We cook to within a certain range and hope the cow was a good cow.

No blood no foul.  Go get that pit fixed.  If you don't already have one, might be a good idea to get a replacement chain or at least a half dozen or so link replacements and the tool to replace them.  Broken chain means disaster unless you're prepared.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alot of what Bubba is saying is coming from the conversation that alot of us are having at 2-4 am when everyone else is sleeping while their cookers do the work! I know that we are too deep into the technology aspect now to back out. Too many folks have too much invested! I , for one, would like to see a "wood only" category. Now, if that means you are taking wood and burning it down to embers before using it to cook, or if that means you are adding it directly to the cooker, that is fine too. Also, injection is crap! We injected the butt and got 26th. We didn't inject the brisket and got 5th! As far as the boiled briskets, I don't think that is legal. 20 minute chicken cooked over "charcoal" is! :!: As is currently sits, we are all playing fair! We just resent the fact that alot of these guys are snoozing away while we are managing a fire! Woody

ps. thanks to Bruce and Bubba for not mentioning that little "grease fire" incedent!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ps. thanks to Bruce and Bubba for not mentioning that little "grease fire" incedent!


OK...Let's have it..  :grin:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 10, 2006)

A while back I was talking to a sales rep for Southern Pride. He was waxing poetically about the ability to set the temp and forget about it since the heat source was gas and that wood was only used in the first 3-4 hours for flavor only. When I asked if the were "legal" to compete with there was a pregant pause, then a short "No.". Pretty much the end of the conversation.

But I have seen these cookers being used in the BBQ joints around here. Consistant product, don't have to pay a pitmaster big bucks to run the thing.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

:rant: Why not get rid of pits all together and go back to the days of the fire in the ground and to make it real authentic you Q what ever you kill with rudimentary weapons?  I donâ€™t like the technology that does all the work for you. I like to use my little SFB which is what I could afford and enjoy cooking on. Unfortunately mine is too small to burn just wood so I would need to make my own charcoalâ€¦Burning down perfectly good logs to make something that I could buy, and pissing off all the tree huggers in the process. 
	Now I donâ€™t like the tech aspect of thingsâ€¦.I would much rather stay up all night feeding my SFB and putting a piece of my soul and my stamp on my Q  and using my knowledge and skills (limited that it is)  to put out the best Q that I can. Than having a robot cook it and maintain the temp to within +/-2*. (I know that I probably just offended half the members of this board and I apologize for that). But that being said those people using gurus/stoker/pellet poopers arenâ€™t cheating, they are using what they like to cook on and what they think can put out the best Q for them. It seems that the general consensus it that in order to put out quality Q it most be cooked in a traditional manner, if that is the case then when those people using the high tech method donâ€™t score well it may be time to reassess their equipment. Conversely if someone is using traditional methods and not scoring as well as the tech savvy people then it might be time to get a guruâ€¦..Where do you draw the line for technology, reverse flow smokers? Tuning plates? Mobile Pits? Digital therms? Therms is general? Part of the satisfaction I get from cooking  Q is staying with that piece of meat for 16 or however many hours and babying it thru the cook. Knowing that most people think I nuts and wouldnâ€™t be willing to put in what Iâ€™ve put in to that piece of meat. and the people who do what we do respect what it took to take that tough ass piece of cow and turn it into something special. The other satisfaction I get is watching someone eat that meat and having to wait for a response because they are going YUMMMMMM and watching them savor what ever it is I cookedâ€¦and I enjoy the time a night when everything is quiet and Iâ€™m having an adult bev instead of being at work. I think to much emphasis is put on the â€œrightâ€


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Tell us how you _really_ feel!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Witt, the line is simply drawn with an extension cord.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

Until the Federal Bureau of Barbecue is formed, whatever anyone does for their particular reasons is fine with me.  Anyone who uses technology to get some sleep while they make good q for their dinner is being smart.
Anyone who stays up 20 hours to tend a fire for the same purpose is having fun and being smart.

  Competitions have always puzzled me.  Wood burners claim to have the
best q, but they're afraid of competeing against gassers?  I'll take on a gasser any day.  Who cares how you get there, as long as you get there
to your satisfaction?

  If a comp has rule against gas, fine.  If not, fine.  You know the rules going in, so if you don't like it, don't enter the comp.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2006)

To build on what Cappy said...*don't make fun of grilling/smoking chicken thighs either!!*   :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  That was a joke


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

My only other question is will Bubbas technique for chicken"If I want to cook chicken on a toilet at 2000 degrees with a tank full of coals I can." Work on a pidet or would that be considered assisted cooking................. :grin: That was as joke as well.


 Bubba I hope you and Kloset bumped Buckeyes and made up. Or what the Ohio equivalent to Woody’s love mutton is....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm guessing not...a good heated rivalry is what the BBQ circuit needs!!


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't see a problem with electronics,only thing is when your sleeping you have a 20% chance of something going wrong,hook up a cray to a carousel for all i care,a proper wood fire cooked hunk of meat should kick any coal cooked meat by far! Oh here i go being a "traditionalist" =D> Why you think the eggs do so well? they burn fuel cleanly period.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Use only lump in my egg.  :grin: Charcoal builds up too much ash  :-( , too small for sticks of hardwood  :badgrin: .


----------



## Finney (Jul 10, 2006)

:-k  What was this topic about?  :-k


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> I don't see a problem with electronics,only thing is when your sleeping you have a 20% chance of something going wrong,hook up a cray to a carousel for all i care,a proper wood fire cooked hunk of meat should kick any coal cooked meat by far! Oh here i go being a "traditionalist" =D> Why you think the eggs do so well? they burn fuel cleanly period.



20%???  Which oriface did you exhume that number from? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

What would happen in the event of a surge in the middle of the night?  I think there is a 19.635%, no wait...19.636% chance of that happening.  A good surge would most likely knock out the circuitry in pits.  Are there backup means to rotate the meat?  Circuits being gone mean no electronics at all so backup batteries would be useless.  Not beyond the realm of possibilities with storms, terrorism, etc.  Sumpin to think about. :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm guessing not...a good heated rivalry is what the BBQ circuit needs!!



Sorry to disappoint.  He stated his opinion and I stated mine.  I said I was done and meant it.  If I saw he needed help with something, I'd help him.  I harbor no ill will against him at all.

Now Rempe, let's discuss that $500 you're putting up for the Oinktoberfest BBQ-4-U.com board member Northeast regional champ.  I know, you'll send it with the shirt you've been sending me for the last year.  Everyone should thank Greg for his generosity.Thanks for supporting BBQ Greg. =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 10, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":ljefjuym]I'm guessing not...a good heated rivalry is what the BBQ circuit needs!!



Sorry to disappoint.  He stated his opinion and I stated mine.  I said I was done and meant it.  If I saw he needed help with something, I'd help him.  I harbor no ill will against him at all.

Now Rempe, let's discuss that $500 you're putting up for the Oinktoberfest BBQ-4-U.com board member Northeast regional champ.  I know, you'll send it with the shirt you've been sending me for the last year.  Everyone should thank Greg for his generosity.Thanks for supporting BBQ Greg. =D>  =D>[/quote:ljefjuym]
Somebody hasn't caught up on his sleep. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody hasn't caught up on his sleep. 8-[[/quote:2c8qvowt]
   :pop: :pop: :pop:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2006)

Nah, I'm well rested.  Throw the popcorn out.  No show here. :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 10, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> . 20%???  Which oriface did you exhume that number from?  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> 
> I read that in the book of asstistics,Herpy's Bra i think.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah this here :loony: is what i think of your 20 minute chicken thighs as compared to my 2hour and 47 minute chicken thighs. :bow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yeah this here :loony: is what i think of your 20 minute chicken thighs as compared to my 2hour and 47 minute chicken thighs. :bow:


Well, with a face like:






.....  :grin:  :grin:

I could get a chicken thigh done in 20 minutes.. It wouldn't look as good as Bubba's though.. 8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2006)

What shirt??


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What shirt??


The free ones we get for being part of this #1 forum 8-[


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I could get a chicken thigh done in 20 minutes.. It wouldn't look as good as Bubba's though.. 8-[



Hmm you couldn't make a chicken thigh better looking than something that falls off a tar roofing truck at a day after berry picking contest? :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!! How could you possibly know? :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yeah this here :loony: is what i think of your 20 minute chicken thighs as compared to my 2hour and 47 minute chicken thighs. :bow:



I just happen to have that photo of the 2hr 47 minute chicken you sent me some time back.  Pretty much sums it up.

[/url]


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":28c76fa0]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Yup sums up the fact that you can't tell the difference between *cicken* thighs and a reject from a East Timor all you can't eat buffet.


What's cicken?

Let me tell you something chump!  It's a good God Damn thing you just deleted your post about child porn!!  I hope we never meet![/quote]

Huh? what you babbling about child porn? Ya got a fuk'n problem?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh i see now,,i meant it another way,,ya put away your,,you know what i meant,had nothing to do with child porn.My sincere apologies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, after thinking about this, I apologise to BBQmmm.  I can now see where he was coming from. I'm very protective of my kids as can be seen.  Again, I apologise...


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you Thank you Thank you,i have never in my life felt so stupid,i swear it was not meant that way, and ya just had to keep me hanging after them 4 PM's......No No my sincere apologies,you have nothing to apologise for,well except waiting so long in responding. :!:Man o man will i have a good sleep now,i swear i would have stayed awake forever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Thank you Thank you Thank you,i have never in my life felt so stupid,i swear it was not meant that way, and ya just had to keep me hanging after them 4 PM's......No No my sincere apologies,you have nothing to apologise for,well except waiting so long in responding. :!:Man o man will i have a good sleep now,i swear i would have stayed awake forever.


T'was my bad ~ Hope we're cool...  8-[  [-o<


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 11, 2006)

Of course.Though it was all my doing,ya done nothing wrong. From now on i type slowly and really think everything thru,from both sides of my brain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

OK folks ~ Show's over ~ We're cool ~ Move along....What was the subject? #-o


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

I sure am glad wittdog got his membership packet. #-o


----------

